# Monster Model Review #129 The Monster Scenes Limited Iron Maiden



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

This episode on Monster Model Review, we have The Monster Scenes Limited Iron Maiden resin kit by Jim and Judys Horror Models.




 For more models, building and painting segments and to see our new updated episode guide, check us out on the web or find us on Facebook.
Thanks for watching.
Rob  
Monster Model Review  
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Nicely done Rob! Great Idea to put the skeleton in there1


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Now this is a worthy addition to the Monster Scenes kit series.:thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

This looks like a beautiful kit. Very well done! I wouldn't mind seeing this in styrene! :thumbsup:


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome! I love Monster Model Review. The kits look fantastic. Thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool review on a very cool kit...
I picked mine up a few months ago...
...and it now sits proudly in my Chamber of Horrors:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Mcdee
I should have asked for pictures but it was a time element on this one, I wanted to get it done before the Glo-Head contest starts next week.
Rob


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Rob, you've done a review on "The Parts Pit" kit, right? I think the only other one needing to be touched on is Dr. Deadly's Den! I think someone on here has put the Iron Maiden in the corner of Dr. D's Den. It fit nicely and it looked good too. :thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Rob you amaze me with the quality of the videos you do!.. fantastic kit and paint job!..


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I need to get a Dr. Deadly's Den yet, and thanks all for the praise.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

What does the "LIMITED" mean?


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

It was meant to differentiate the resin kits done by non-Dencomm kit makers, but allowed to sport the trademark. If it bears the "Monster Scenes Limited" name they are the only "outside" kits approved by Dencomm themselves and can actually be considered a true part of the Monster Scenes line.

This would be in addition to anything that Aurora, Moebius or Dencomm has put out. If it's not labelled "Monster Scenes" or "Monster Scenes Limited" ... the kit is just a 1/13th scale kit that is not part of the line.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Does this mean the castings are limited too?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Limited to the point where I only have so much time to make them. Its not like we're a company, I just do it for fun and dont make much. If you figure the time I take to make a master, Mold the parts, cast the parts, make instructions, box sticker etc. , I make about $2.00 an hour!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

WOW! You make _*way*_ more than I do! :drunk:
When you try to do these kits, several people are involved and keeping the price as low as possible, money gets tight. It's more a labor of LOVE than anything.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Unfortunately those several people are ME! But your right, its a labor of love.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have seen a few great builds on here but does anybody else have shots of their build of the Iron Maiden?


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Cool!


----------

